# new and need help



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

ive never fished for cats before and i have a few questions any help would be great.

what kind of structure should i look for when fishing?

what do i need for tackle?

what is a good bait for someone whos never fished cats and (how do you rig it)?


----------

